# Gleichgewicht halten. Welche Vorteile bringt das?



## Jesh (13. September 2016)

Salute,

ich trainiere gerade das Gleichgewicht im Stand zu halten. Also Pedale waagerecht, Lenker einschlagen und Gleichgewicht halten. Ist gar nicht so leicht aber ich mach Fortschritte.

Jetzt geht mir so einiges durch den Kopf. Ein geschulter Gleichgewichtsinn in diesem Bereich dürfte doch so einige Vorteile beim fahrern mit sich bringen. Bspw. kann ich mir gut vorstellen das dadurch der Manuel (den ich nicht kann) später leichter zu erlernen ist. Nur um ein Beispiel zu nennen.

Hat sich von euch mit dem Thema schon mal näher auseinandergestzt?


Grüßle


----------



## everywhere.local (13. September 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Manuel


Vielleicht ist es gar kein Manual, sondern Manuel Neuer?! 


Jesh schrieb:


> Hat sich von euch mit dem Thema schon mal näher auseinandergestzt?


Ständig.
Du brauchst das auf technischen Trails. In Spitzkehren das Hinterrad versetzen. An Schlüsselstellen kurz anhalten und Situation beurteilen / Linie suchen etc pp...
Das zu Können ist nicht verkehrt. Wenn man nur zur Eisdiele fährt braucht man es nicht. Wenn es vor der Eisdiele ne Ampel gibt, ists sicher lässig, wenn man bei Rot anhalten kann, ohne den Fuss abzusetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (13. September 2016)

Ich habs nicht so mit dem Gleichgewicht.  Also ist das alles unnötiger Quatsch!


----------



## everywhere.local (13. September 2016)

Das liegt am Allehohl


----------



## MTBLA (13. September 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Das zu Können ist nicht verkehrt. Wenn man nur zur Eisdiele fährt braucht man es nicht.


Mein Trainingsziel für nächsten Sommer ist: An der Eisdiele im Trackstand bestellen, im einhändigen Trackstand lässig die Kohle aus der Hosentasche holen, dabei mit der Verkäuferin flirten und nachdem ich das Eis in der Hand habe mit einem einarmigen Wheelie vom Hof zu reiten.  

Scherz beiseite, wie bastifunbiker schon schrub - Balancegefühl kann man nie genug haben.
Und rote Ampeln sind ein guter Trainingsplatz.


----------



## Marc B (13. September 2016)

Es gibt auch Praxissituationen im Gelände, wo man mal kurz steht - doch generell geht es darum die Blance auf dem Bike stetig zu verbessern, was einfach eine Grundfähigkeit ist beim technischen Fahren 

Was zum Trackstand-Üben:


----------



## Basti138 (13. September 2016)

> Hat sich von euch mit dem Thema schon mal näher auseinandergestzt?


Ohne gleichgewicht machst du Umkipp!


----------



## demlak (13. September 2016)

das für mich bisher interessanteste video diesbezüglich:


----------



## fone (14. September 2016)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ohne gleichgewicht machst du Umkipp!


Im Falle des Fahrrads bringt Geschwindigkeit ja Sicherheit. Zum Glück.


----------



## Herr Latz (14. September 2016)

Mit Klickies ist es gut dass man auch in technischen Stellen kurz anhalten kann, Fuß auf den Boden tun und in der Gegend rumschaun, dann wieder in der Balance einklicken und weiterfahren. Klingt gut in der Theorie, in der Praxis fahre ich doch oft genug unkontrolliert und ausgeklippt irgendwelche Sachen runter bei denen ich mir nicht sicher war ob ich sie überhaupt fahren will.


----------



## Basti138 (14. September 2016)

Ohne Balance geht gar nichts, das braucht man bei allem, bzw mit Geschick geht alles leichter.
Selbst wenn man steile Stücke mit Wurzeln bergauf fährt und nicht an jeder Wurzel hängen bleiben will.
Wichtig ist auch die Balance vor und zurück und Gefühl für der Schwerpunkt.
Ich versuch immer konzentriert an die rote Ampel hinzufahren und ein paar Sekunden ohne Absetzen stehenzubleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (14. September 2016)

Auf der Eurobike gabs so ne Slow-Biken Chllange.. Ich fands ziemlich beeindruckend als da so ein Typ ewigkeiten einfach nur mit eingeschlagenem Lenker da stand. Wurde dann irgendwann langweileig zuzugucken  aber ich glaub der kann stundenlang so stehen.


----------



## MTBLA (14. September 2016)

Bei uns in der MTB Gruppe ist das schon fast zur Challenge geworden, nicht mehr bei jeder Strassenüberquerung den Fuß abzusetzen.
Und es bringt jede Menge Sicherheit auf dem Trail wenn man ein Gefühl dafür entwickelt wo der Körperschwerpunkt hingehört.


----------



## Jesh (14. September 2016)

Hab grad nen guten Thread dazu entdeckt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trackstand.500231/


----------



## everywhere.local (14. September 2016)

Ich nahm eigentlich an, dass die meisten Biker mehr oder weniger beliebig lange einen Trackstand hinbekommen


----------



## pacechris (14. September 2016)

Dann bist du wohl nur mit der Elite unterwegs, ich würde sagen das nur die wenigsten Trackstand hinbekommen.
Ich bin da auch noch am Üben.


----------



## everywhere.local (14. September 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Dann bist du wohl nur mit der Elite unterwegs, ich würde sagen das nur die wenigsten Trackstand hinbekommen.
> Ich bin da auch noch am Üben.


Als ich angefangen habe, gehörte das - zusammen mit dem Wheelie - zum guten Ton. Das hat man einfach geübt, bis es passte. Genau wie (sicher heute noch) den Bunnyhop.

Die Leute, mit denen ich heute fahre, sind wirklich nicht so schlecht unterwegs. Allerdings ist "Elite" wohl etwas übertrieben (bei den meisten jedenfalls)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesh (14. September 2016)

Bin mal gespannt wie lange ich brauch bis ich das drauf hab. Wie lange hats bei euch denn so gedauert?


----------



## fone (14. September 2016)

Ich habs in knapp 40 Jahren nicht gelernt.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Jesh (14. September 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Ich habs in knapp 40 Jahren nicht gelernt.
> 
> Viel Erfolg!


 Du machst mir ja Mut


----------



## MTBLA (14. September 2016)

Ich habe im März 2015 mit MTB fahren angefangen und mich dann im Juni einer Trialer Gruppe angeschlossen. Seitdem übe ich fleissig. Trackstand ist da die Grundvorraussetzung auf die alles aufbaut. 
Vor und nach jeder MTB Runde und an jeder roten Ampel nutze ich die Gelegenheit zum üben.
Mittlerweile stehe ich auch eine 5 Minuten Ampelphase.
Aber jeder hat seine eigene Lernkurve. Und gerade beim Trackstand gibt es so viele Variationsmöglichkeiten, da kann man immer dazulernen.
Im flachen, ansteigende oder abfallende Fläche, im unebenen Gelände, Vorderrad auf Hinderniss, Hinterrad auf Hinderniss, im sitzen, nur eine Hand am Lenker, usw... 

Am besten fängst Du an einer leichten Steigung an und versuchst nur mit Druck auf dem vorderen Pedal und durch vor und zurückrollen das Gleichgewicht zu halten.
Das Video von demlak war auch das Erste an dem ich mich orientiert habe.
Viel Spass und Erfolg beim Üben !


----------



## sparkfan (14. September 2016)

Da fällt mir gerade ein Spruch ein: Wer zu lange übt, hat nicht genug Talent 
(Schliesse mich selbst mit ein )


----------



## Basti138 (14. September 2016)

fone schrieb:


> Ich habs in knapp 40 Jahren nicht gelernt.
> 
> Viel Erfolg!


ich auch nicht


----------



## Marc B (14. September 2016)

Die häufigsten Fehler, die bei Leuten, die das Stehen Üben, beobachte:

- Herumwedeln mit dem Vorderrad - das bringt Unruhe rein, besser Ausgleichsbewegungen aus den Knien tätigen u. VR ruhig halten.

- Zu tiefe Haltung mit viel Druck auf dem Lenker - besser aufrecht und entspannt stehen, Gewicht auf den Füßen - Pedalen.

- Ungünstige Spots, also zum Beispiel bergab etc. - besser erst mal nur leicht bergan üben (VR dann zur Bergseite einschlagen)

- Fuß runter anstatt weiter zu fahren - wenn ein Abbruch unvermeidbar ist besser per weiter Pedalieren oder einen Pedal Kick nach vorne fahren anstelle des Fußabsetzens.

- Zu wenig Wiederholungsfrequenz - nur am WE üben hilft nicht, besser jeden Tag 5 Minuten vor der Haustür.


----------



## pacechris (14. September 2016)

Ich habe einfach kein wert darauf gelegt, war immer nur am km fahren. Daher kann ich es mit Ü40 immer noch nicht.
Und immer nur mit Klickpedale fahren macht es auch nicht einfacher.


----------



## roliK (15. September 2016)

Denke es bringt auf dem Trail eh nicht viel, wenn man minutenlang im Trackstand stehen bleiben kann. Aber ein paar Sekunden zum Linie suchen und Mut sammeln () sollten schon drin sein. Dann kann man Schlüsselstellen einfach sehr viel kontrollierter fahren.


----------



## Sven12345 (15. September 2016)

Was viel bringt ist, wenn man beim Stehen das Vorderrad gerade halten kann (also ohne Lenkeinschlag).
Oft gibt es (schwere) Stellen, an die man ran fährt, kurz das Hinterrad (oder Vorderrad) ein bisschen versetzen muss, um in die optimale Linie für die Abfahrt zu kommen, und dann in die Abfahrt einfährt.
Einfach durchrollen geht da nicht. Man muss kurz stehen bleiben und sich neu sortieren.

Auch das extreme langsam fahren + dabei präzise Lenken z.B. in steilen sandigen Abfahrten, in denen man quasi ständig mit beiden Rädern rutscht (weil man sonst gar nicht genug bremsen könnte) wird mit viel Gleichgewichtssinn deutlich einfacher (oder überhaupt erst möglich)

Auch für mich heißt das: Noch viel viel üben, bis alles sitzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (15. September 2016)

Obwohl ich schon einige Jährchen bike (und letztes Jahr manchmal viel zu schnell hinter meinem jüngeren Kumpel über unsere teils stark wurzeligen und auch felsigen/schottrigen Trails hinterhergehechelt bin), hab ich dieses Jahr bewußt langsames und kontrolliertes Fahren trainiert, was auch so einiges an Balancieren üben beinhaltete. Die Ergebnisse haben mich richtig überrascht:
a) es macht mir heute mehr Spaß, trialmäßig unterwegs zu sein und auch mal schwierigere Linien als bisher zu fahren - statt einfach nur die Trails runter zu "brettern"
b) mein 120er Fully schluckt auch im Groben viel mehr, als ich bisher gedacht habe
c) Das "Mehr" an Reaktionszeit hilft enorm, auch richtig problematische Stellen heil zu überstehen - z.B. durch Vorderrad versetzen ö.ä. Techniken, die ich beim schnellen Fahren so bewußt bisher nicht eingesetzt habe
d) Erste kleine Erfolge von Hinterradversetzen (hab ich bisher nie gekonnt und auch nicht systematisch trainiert) kamen beinahe automatisch, weil ich mich auch mal an Steilstufen bergab herantraute und es plötzlich ganz einfach wurde.
e) Befahren von sehr schmalen (so ca. 20-30 cm breiten), stark seitlich abfallenden Trails mit Risiko, daß man an der "Bergseite" mit der Pedale hängen bleibt, ist plötzlich problemlos möglich, wo ich bisher immer mal den Bergfuß zum Abstützen brauchte.
f) Ich denke, ich sitze heute besser und deutlich stabiler und "im Schwerpunkt" (heißt tiefer und zentraler, nicht soweit inten im Steilen bergab) als bisher.

Systematisch Balancieren üben (in langsamer Fahrt und nicht unbedingt im Stand), kann ich daher jedem nur empfehlen.


----------



## demlak (15. September 2016)

Kurz: mehr balance = mehr kontrolle = mehr sicherheit


----------



## rhnordpool (15. September 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Kurz: mehr balance = mehr kontrolle = mehr sicherheit


und mehr Spaß


----------



## MTBLA (15. September 2016)

Geht mir genauso wie dir rhnordpool !
Speed ist nicht alles. Ich fahre eine schwierige Stelle lieber einige male hintereinander um meine Technik zu verbessern als nur irgendwie durchzukommen.


----------



## EausB (15. September 2016)

... und man muß nicht unnötig hektisch aus den Klickern raus, nur weil man mal kurz verharrt, um die Lage zu peilen. Oder an eine Ampel ranfährt. Wenn man weiß, daß man nach Erreichen der Geschwindigkeit Null noch alle Zeit der Welt hat auszuklicken - und nicht augenblicklich in Warpgeschwindigkeit zu Boden geht.

Da muß ich an diese bizarre Art und Weise zu bremsen denken, die man überwiegend bei ältern Damen im Ortsverkehr vor Ampel und Wegkreuzungen beobachten kann, wenn sie während der Fahrt drei, vier mal mit einem Fuß auf dem Radweg stempeln, bevor sie aus geringem TEmpo zum Stillstand kommen.
Da wären meine fußballgeschädigten Sprunggelenke längst völlig hinüber.


----------



## ron101 (15. September 2016)

Mit einem Indoboard macht es auch zusätzlich spass die Balance zu erweitern:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balance-Board

Falls man die Möglichkeit hat. Halt mal anstelle auf der Couch den TV zu surfen halt mal auf dem Indoboard.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Marc B (15. September 2016)

Auf einer Treppe bergab kurz stehen bleiben ist auch eine super Übung zur Vorbereitung auf steiles & technisches Gelände. Dabei ist das Motto "heavy feet, light hands" besonders wichtig!


----------



## trautsichnix (15. September 2016)

Balance auf`n Bike = N-duro biken.


----------



## trautsichnix (15. September 2016)

roliK schrieb:


> Denke es bringt auf dem Trail eh nicht viel, wenn man minutenlang im Trackstand stehen bleiben kann. Aber ein paar Sekunden zum Linie suchen und Mut sammeln () sollten schon drin sein. Dann kann man Schlüsselstellen einfach sehr viel kontrollierter fahren.




genau soisses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave_f (16. September 2016)

Ich bin der lebende Beweis dafür, dass Alter und mangelnde Talent nur bedeuten, dass es etwas mehr Übung braucht. Geklappt hat es bei mir erst durch immer langsameres Kreisfahren mit pedal kicks auf eine leicht geneigte Asphaltfläche. Am Anfang war der Blickrichtung auch wichtig (Vorderrad vs. Horizont).

Es hört sich vielleicht etwas komisch an, aber ich meine das schärft auch die Sinne für Rückmeldung von den Füssen. Wie wenn man die Augen zumacht und aufmerksamer wird auf das was man hört.


----------



## everywhere.local (16. September 2016)

Für den Totalen Anfang™ reicht es auch, das Vorderrad frontal gegen einen Baum oder so zu stellen. Das wurde damals™ jedenfalls fürs kleine Gate-Training zu hause Empfohlen. Aber fürn Trackstand sollte man sich damit absolut überhaupt nicht lange aufhalten.


----------



## Raymond12 (16. September 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die häufigsten Fehler, die bei Leuten, die das Stehen Üben, beobachte:
> 
> - Herumwedeln mit dem Vorderrad - das bringt Unruhe rein, besser Ausgleichsbewegungen aus den Knien tätigen u. VR ruhig halten.
> 
> ...



Dem würde ich nur gerne noch eine Sache hinzufügen wollen:

Zuviel Bewegung mit dem Kopf oder ein zu naher Fixpunkt - besser ihr sucht euch einen Fixpunkt etwa 10 - 20 meter von Euch weg, z.B andere Strassenseite und haltet Kopf, Augen und Oberkörper so unbewegt wie möglich.
Wenn Du beim Ampeltrackstand, direkt auf die Ampel vor dir starrst, ist das meist schwieriger, weil zu nah. Hübsche Damen die den Kopf verdrehen führen meist instant zum Gleichgewichtsverlust.
Bin aber kein MTB´erler sondern fahre bisher nur Crossrad in der City und kann daher nicht viel. Außer Trackstand, den kann ich mittlerweile stundenlang, wenns nicht bergab geht.


----------



## pacechris (16. September 2016)

Ampeltrackstand ist zwar cool aber doch super gefährlich zum Üben. Das würde ich keinem empfehlen.


----------



## Sven12345 (16. September 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Ampeltrackstand ist zwar cool aber doch super gefährlich zum Üben.



???
Du darfst halt nicht in das neben dir wartende Auto fallen 
Aber sonst???


----------



## Raymond12 (16. September 2016)

Naja auf meiner täglichen Strecke sind überwiegend Radwege und Busspuren, da geht das schon ganz gut.
Aber Du hast Recht, gaaanz am Anfang sollte man sich ein Gelände suchen, wo man möglichst nicht im Weg rumsteht und keine Dinge beschädigen kann. 2% Steigung sind super. Lenker leicht einschlagen und immer ein paar Zentimeter vorrollen und dann durch Entlastung des vorderen Pedals wieder ein klein wenig zurückrollen, vorderes Pedal wieder belasten und wieder vorrollen.
Wenn man das ein wenig drauf hat, und ne Ampel mit ähnlichen Begebenheiten findet kann man das da weiterüben. Da passiert ja dann nicht mehr viel , außer das man den Fuß absetzen muss. Wenn auch das geht, kann man sich eigentlich an allen Ampeln austoben, bei denen man keine Bremse ziehen muss, weil man sonst nach vorne rollert und das zu Balanceschwierigkeiten führt. Ich habe ein Jahr gebraucht um alle Ampeln auf meinem Arbeitsweg zu meistern. Die die leicht bergab gehen, oder welche bei der man den Lenker in die andere Richtung einschlagen muss, sind ganz schön knifflig gewesen. Üben üben üben. Ich finde aber es macht superviel Spaß, gerade weil ich früher bei jeder roten Ampel super genervt war, jetzt kann ich spielerisch die Wartezeit überbrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (16. September 2016)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> ???
> Du darfst halt nicht in das neben dir wartende Auto fallen
> Aber sonst???



Überfahren werden denn das mit dem Trackstand nicht ganz so läuft im falschen Augenblick.


----------



## ExcelBiker (16. September 2016)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> gaaanz am Anfang sollte man sich ein Gelände suchen, wo man möglichst nicht im Weg rumsteht und keine Dinge beschädigen kann. 2% Steigung sind super. Lenker leicht einschlagen und immer ein paar Zentimeter vorrollen und dann durch Entlastung der Pedale wieder ein klein wenig zurückrollen, Pedale wieder belasten und wieder vorrollen.


Genau so habe ich es auch gelernt. Der Vorteil dabei ist auch ein schnelles Erfolgserlebnis. Die "vor-rück"-Bewegungen werden dann mit der Zeit immer weniger, und irgendwann braucht's die gar nicht mehr.

Was auch hilfreich ist: Wenn Du verschiedene Bikes hast, probier alle durch. Es gibt Bikes, mit denen der Trackstand sehr einfach ist, aber auch welche, mit denen es kaum gelingt.

Das Balancegefühl bringt in jeder Situation auf dem Bike was. Und ich meine, daß es auch beim schnellen durchbolzen auf groben Strecken was bringt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. September 2016)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> Das Balancegefühl bringt in jeder Situation auf dem Bike was. Und ich meine, daß es auch beim schnellen durchbolzen auf groben Strecken was bringt.


----------



## moerk (16. September 2016)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal eine Lanze für das Radball spielen brechen. Ich habe in meiner Jugend ca. 1,5 Jahre Radball im Verein gespielt...ich war am Ende zwar immer noch ein grottiger Radballer aber z.B. der trackstand (das heisst da allerdings nicht so ) sitzt seitdem.
Wer einen Verein in seiner Nähe hat - gibt ja leider nicht mehr so viele - sollte da ruhig mal reinschauen wenn er Fahrtechnik lernen will.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. September 2016)

moerk schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal eine Lanze für das Radball spielen brechen. ..
> Wer einen Verein in seiner Nähe hat - gibt ja leider nicht mehr so viele - sollte da ruhig mal reinschauen wenn er Fahrtechnik lernen will.


Ist beeindruckend. Da habe ich als jugendlicher stundenlang zugeschaut. Man darf aber nicht vergessen, es sind spezielle bikes. Koordination lernt man wohl fürs leben. Die fahrtechnik für andere bikes muss man sich trotzdem erarbeiten, auch wenn es dann schneller geht.


----------



## trautsichnix (16. September 2016)

Hübsche Damen die den Kopf verdrehen führen meist instant zum Gleichgewichtsverlust.


----------



## sparkfan (16. September 2016)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Bin aber kein MTB´erler sondern fahre bisher nur Crossrad in der City ...



Mit den dünnen Reifen (und steilerem Lenkwinkel?) ist der Trackstand um einiges schwieriger als mit 2.5" Schlappen.


----------



## ExcelBiker (16. September 2016)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Mit den dünnen Reifen (und steilerem Lenkwinkel?) ist der Trackstand um einiges schwieriger als mit 2.5" Schlappen.


Wie kommst Du darauf? Ich habe andere Erfahrungen.


----------



## sparkfan (16. September 2016)

Meine persönliche Erfahrung beim Wechsel von Single Speed mit 23c auf 29er mit 2.35". Vllt spielen aber auch die Geometrie der Luftdruck eine Rolle. Anyway, ein 29x2.35 Reifen mit wenig Druck hat bestimmt eine deutlich grössere Auflagefläche als 23c mit 7-8 Bar.


----------



## Raymond12 (16. September 2016)

Um das zu beurteilen fehlen mir die Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Ich würde aus dem Bauch heraus jetzt behaupten, dass meine slicks mit ordentlich Druck eher vorteilhaft sind. Warum? weil dadurch jeder Druck im Pedal ohne Reibungsverluste sofort in die gewünschte Bewegung umgesetzt wird. 
Falls es jemand ausprobiert, bin ich auf Eure Erfahrungen gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ExcelBiker (16. September 2016)

Sind ja bei Dir nur zwei verschiedene Bikes zum vergleichen, halte ich für zu wenig, um da etwas abzuleiten.

Gelernt habe ich den Trackstand auf einem Offroad Proflex (wenn das noch jemand kennt), also steiler Lenkwinkel, Reifen 1,95 bis max. 2,1. Damit ist das recht gut gegangen. Das AMP danach war dafür auch OK. Danach war dann ein Simplon Lexx da. Und damit habe ich den Trackstand nicht mehr geschafft. "Gemäßigt" flacher Lenkwinkel, Reifen 2,25. Dann ein Centurion Trailbanger, Reifen 2,4, auch gemäßigt flacher Lenkwinkel, und siehe da, der Trackstand ging wieder. Seit ein paar Monaten auf dem Propain Tyee (Reifen 2,4, Lenkwinkel flach) ist der Trackstand ganz leicht, so wie bisher noch nie.

Ich habe da bisher keine wirklich schlüssige Systematik gefunden, außer, daß die "modernen" Enduro-Geometrien da wohl wesentlich einfacher handzuhaben sind (hasb das bei jedem Bike probiert, wo ich mal kurz draufgesessen bin). Warum das so ist, weiß ich aber nicht. Ich meine, da spielen so viele Faktoren rein (Kippmomente durch Lenkwinkel und Gabelvorbiegung, Schwerpunktverlagerung und -höhe durch Ausgleichsbewegungen, etc.), die einfach nicht so schnell zu durchschauen sind.

Nach Deiner Theorie wäre ja gerade bei Bahnrädern und Radballrädern der Trackstand eher schwierig, was ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen kann, weil das bei beiden Sportarten essentiell ist.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. September 2016)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Mit den dünnen Reifen (und steilerem Lenkwinkel?) ist der Trackstand um einiges schwieriger als mit 2.5" Schlappen.


Aber die sprinter unter den bahnradfahrern waren weltmeister im trackstand, bis neue regeln ihnen ein zeitlimit setzten. Wahrscheinlich haben die nichts anderes trainiert.


----------



## Marc B (17. September 2016)

Mit etwas Übung geht es sogar mit dem Stadtrad mit Rücktritt problemlos - eigentlich lässt es sich auf alle bikes übertragen bisher. Nur mit dem Einrad geht es nicht so easy


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (17. September 2016)

Masse + mal Erdanziehung *gleich Gewicht*.
Oder so ähnlich jedenfalls


----------



## walkingsucks (18. September 2016)

wenn man nicht völlig untalentiert ist und mehr oder weniger jeden tag rad fährt und konsequent an jeder roten Ampel übt würde ich behaupten es dauert ca 1 Monat 

und auch wenn mans  kann gibts halt gute und schlechte tage


der nutzen ist maximal für jede art von biken


----------



## everywhere.local (19. September 2016)

Und, bei euch jetzt alles im Gleichgewicht?


walkingsucks schrieb:


> wenn man nicht völlig untalentiert ist und mehr oder weniger jeden tag rad fährt und konsequent an jeder roten Ampel übt würde ich behaupten es dauert ca 1 Monat


Ich empfehle das Ampel-Ding erst zu machen, wenn die Basis klappt. Vom öffentlichen Verkehr geht ja immer noch etwas Gefahr aus.


----------



## demlak (19. September 2016)

welche gefahr geht denn von den letzten metern vor der ampel auf einem fahrradweg aus, welche nicht für jemanden kontrollierbar ist, der fahrradfahren kann?


----------



## fone (19. September 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Du machst mir ja Mut



Ich hab auch nicht gelernt mit einem scharfen Messer umzugehen ohne mir den halben Finger abzuschneiden.
Also keine Sorge, du kriegst das hin.  



Basti138 schrieb:


> ich auch nicht


Danke. Ich komm mir manchmal echt blöd vor... Dabei konnte ich sogar mal Einrad fahren. 



Balancieren und ein gutes Gleichgewichtsgefühl bringen natürlich massig Vorteile. Ist ja logisch.


----------



## Akira (19. September 2016)

"Trackstand" find ich super und mach ich auch sehr oft. Einfach bei jeder roten Ampel versuchen nicht abzusteigen, bis grün kommt. Ist eine Super Übung. Mit welchem Rad man das macht ist eigentlich egal. Es gibt nur leichte Unterschiede. Mit meinem MTB geht das z.B. viel einfacher als mit meinem Stadtrad. Hat einfach den Grund, dass mein Stadtrad so einen kurzen Radstand hat, dass ich mit waagerechter Pedal mkt dem Fuß anstoße.

Übung für Fortgeschrittene = eine Hand vom Lenker nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walkingsucks (19. September 2016)

so siehts aus - erst im stehen - dann im sitzen  - dann mit einer hand - gibt angeblich Menschen, die dabei ne Zigarette drehen können


----------



## tobi2036 (19. September 2016)

Ab 0:26 sieht man, was "Gleichgewicht halten" alles für Vorteile hat. Hätte auch anders ausgehen können.


----------



## walkingsucks (19. September 2016)

holy shit


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. September 2016)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Ab 0:26 sieht man, was "Gleichgewicht halten" alles für Vorteile hat. Hätte auch anders ausgehen können.


Eine selten dämliche sequenz. Warum zur hölle, will er an einer solchen stelle noch außen vorbei? Er versucht nicht einmal nach innen abzusteigen. Will er das bike seines kumpels nicht berühren?
Und dann, wenn die kamera auf ihn gerichtet ist, das alberne grimassenziehen, das bei mountainbikern wie ein unbedingter reflex aufzutreten scheint.
Wenn es um gleichgewicht geht, kann man auch dieses video diskutieren. Unfall wegen gesteigertem sicherheitsbedürfnis (-> linienwahl) und mangelnder beherrschung des gleichgewichts. Da vergehen einem dann die faxen.


----------



## walkingsucks (19. September 2016)

noch schlimmer - was machen die denn alle


----------



## demlak (19. September 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und dann, wenn die kamera auf ihn gerichtet ist, das alberne grimassenziehen, das bei mountainbikern wie ein unbedingter reflex aufzutreten scheint.


Naja.. bei dem Adrenalinpegel den dort alle Beteiligten in/nach einer solchen Situation haben, würde ich hier die wenigsten Vorwürfe machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (22. September 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Er versucht nicht einmal nach innen abzusteigen.


Man steigt in der Regel immer auf die Seite ab in die man fällt.



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wenn es um gleichgewicht geht, kann man auch dieses video diskutieren. Unfall wegen gesteigertem sicherheitsbedürfnis (-> linienwahl) und mangelnder beherrrschung des gleichgewichts. Da vergehen einem dann die faxen.


Das ist mindestens genauso dämlich wie das andere Video.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. September 2016)

--- schrieb:


> Das ist mindestens genauso dämlich wie das andere Video.


Es geht nicht um das video sondern um die verhaltenssequenz. Die ist dann auf dem video zu sehen. Ich würde das verhalten im zweiten video nicht als dämlich bezeichnen. Es ist tragisch, da durch furcht genau das herbei geführt wird, wovor man sich fürchtet. Aber sieh es wie du willst.


----------



## mawe (26. September 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die häufigsten Fehler, die bei Leuten, die das Stehen Üben, beobachte:
> 
> - Herumwedeln mit dem Vorderrad - das bringt Unruhe rein, besser Ausgleichsbewegungen aus den Knien tätigen u. VR ruhig halten.
> ...



Eine gute Trockenübung für die "Beinarbeit" ist das Stehen auf einem Bein, wenn man dabei den angehobenen Fuß auf dem Fußrücken des Standfußes ablegt oder an dessen Knöchel presst. Hierdurch kann man Balance fast nur durch Ausgleichbewegungen des Knies und des Oberkörpers erreichen.

Das Ganze natürlich mit geschlossenen Augen - sonst ist das zu einfach! ;-)

Durch tägliches Üben beim Zähneputzen haben sich bei mir sehr schnell Fortschritte bei der Balance im Allgemeinen und im Trackstand im Besonderen eingestellt.


----------



## RetroRider (10. Dezember 2016)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ohne gleichgewicht machst du Umkipp!


Alte Menschen auf schrottigen Stadträdern haben krassere Balance-Skills als ich. Die können ohne Umkippen viel langsamer fahren als ich...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Dezember 2016)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Alte Menschen auf schrottigen Stadträdern haben krassere Balance-Skills als ich. Die können ohne Umkippen viel langsamer fahren als ich...


War im fahrtechnik grundlagentraining ein netter punkt: wettkampf im langsamfahren.


----------



## Basti138 (10. Dezember 2016)

Meintest du "alte" oder "alle" Menschen 

Das ist Übung wie alles andere, sonst nichts.
Alles weitere geht viel leichter, wenn man Gleichgewicht findet.

Bei mir haut der Wheelie nicht weiter als 5 Meter hin, hat sicher auch damit zu tun.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. Dezember 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Dann bist du wohl nur mit der Elite unterwegs, ich würde sagen das nur die wenigsten Trackstand hinbekommen.
> Ich bin da auch noch am Üben.



 Dann wird es aber Zeit.
Trackstand ist wichtig. Übe ich nach wie vor.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. Dezember 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> War im fahrtechnik grundlagentraining ein netter punkt: wettkampf im langsamfahren.



Hatte früher im Verein gerne einen kleinen Wettbewerb gemacht: Wer am langsamsten eine steile Abfahrt runter fährt. Wurde anfangs belächelt, bis die selbsternannten Cracks verzweifelt sind. 

Finde langsamfahren und Trackstand sehr wichtig.

Auch eine schöne Übung: Eine 8 fahren. 
In der Ebene ganz einfach, bis es an einen leichten Hang geht. 2 Pfosten oder Steine diagonal in beiden Richtungen umfahren. Ach war das immer herrlich anzusehen, wie die Lächerlichkeit in Verzweiflung umgeschlagen ist.


----------

